# Re-heating pulled pork in a crock pot????



## fore check (Mar 29, 2010)

Good morning,

I've been asked by my office mates to make a pulled pork shoulder and bring it in for lunch (8-10 people.)   In order to do this, I'd have to cook the shoulder on a weekend and bring it in a day or two later and re-heat it.

Trouble is, we don't have a stove or an oven in our break area.  Just a microwave.  The only real option would be to put it in a crock pot.  

So, I have a few questions regarding the viability of doing this and still having good food (and not overcooked mush.)

1.  Has anyone done this with good results?
2.  If I start with a 6-7 lb shoulder, pull it, bag it, and refrigerate it, how long at what setting ("Lo" or "Hi") should it re-heat at (best guess?)  I'd be using a larger "casserole" size crock pot.
3.  I've read several places that boiling a ziploc bag of PP works well; what about using one of those crock pot liner bags and putting some water UNDER it (just reaching for ideas here)
4.  Should anything be added to the meat to re-heat it, or just prepare it like I was going to serve it for dinner, bag it, then re-heat?

Thanks!


----------



## chainsaw (Mar 29, 2010)

I have used a crock pot with good results. I put it on low when I got to work (6:30) and used a can of low-sodium chicken broth to it. Read that on here too.


----------



## hoser (Mar 29, 2010)

I use a crockpot for PP all the time...no complaints yet.
If you don't want to go with the chicken broth, you can always make a little finishing sauce to keep it nice and moist.


----------



## bamafan (Mar 29, 2010)

I do it all the time also. When I unwrap my pork I pour all the juices in the same container that I'm storing the meat in. When I reheat all I add is a little water. Done this for as many as 135 people for golf tournaments.


----------



## 5lakes (Mar 29, 2010)

Incredible timing for this... I am taking my crockpot filled with the pulled pork I made this weekend to work today. I was apprehensive about it, but now feel quite good. Thanx guys. I'm really glad I found this site.


----------



## 3ddiver (Mar 29, 2010)

We use white soda (Sprite) to keep it moist at our hog roast.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 29, 2010)

I've done it using finishing sauce but I must say I like using an electric rice steamer better for reheating it. We use one similar to this one but they do make many different sizes I think ours is a different make

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aroma-7-Cu...ooker/11080514


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 29, 2010)

It will be just fine in the crockpot. So how did they like it?


----------



## plj (Mar 29, 2010)

I've used a crock pot, works ok but I like boiling in vac-seal bags better.
Another option for you - I have a small portable electric burner, its surprising  how many uses we find for it like science projects, stuff mom wont let the boys bring in the house, picnics, pulled pork at work, etc. That would allow you to heat in the bags at work, something like this:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aroma-Sing...ci_sku=5871070


----------



## 5lakes (Mar 29, 2010)

My large crockpot, full, emptied in less than 10 minutes. I've been hearing compliments ever since.  Thanx for the post.


----------



## fore check (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds great - thanks all!


----------

